

My notes/pics on looking over the Cr-48 (and the discovery of a hidden switch) - simonsarris
http://simonsarris.com/blog/268-looking-over-cr-48

======
jonah
"Developer Mode"

[http://www.google.com/support/chromeos/bin/answer.py?answer=...](http://www.google.com/support/chromeos/bin/answer.py?answer=1086551)

